# regarding the water for changes...



## louis_last (29 Nov 2008)

i am considering replacing 750ml from my 20l planted tank every day with bottled _highland spring _mineral water as the healthiest wild aquatic mosses i have seen are in natural springs and it seems that the added minerals may be beneficial for shrimp, however I want to make sure that this wont create unhealthy levels of dissolved minerals in such a small tank.
the average quantities in mg/l of _Highland Spring_ are  :arrow: 

*Ca 40.5
Mg  11.6
K  0.9
Na  9.4
Cl  8.1
SO4  6.4
NO3  2.4

T.D.S at 180c -158
pH is approximately 7.8*

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, I also don't know whether the tannins from bogwood and leaf litter and the addition of CO2 would be sufficient to counter act the influence of a slightly alkaline pH? the catchment area for the spring this water comes from has been certified by the organic soil association so it is very pure and filters for 15 years before being bottled but i don't want to accidentally kill my aquatic mosses due to an oversight. cheers guys.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

Those mineral values look pretty similar to tap water.  I'd save your money...

If you want to add more minerals then add trace elements in a fertiliser.  Much more cost effective.  There are lots of reasons why mosses do well in wild streams and the make-up of the water is only 1 of them.  I have great moss growth on the waterfall in my pond, and that's just tap water that's recirculated and filtered.


----------



## louis_last (29 Nov 2008)

it wouldn't cost me any money. i might experiment and see if i notice any difference in growth between tap and spring water.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Nov 2008)

Fair enough if you can get it for free.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (10 Jan 2009)

Louis,you're in Central Scotland also aren't you?The spring water is DEFINITELY not the same as our tap water.I'd say much more mineral content,I recently was without water in my shop for a while and had to use bottled spring water in my kettle.I actually had deposits on my kettle,like limescale,practically unheard of up here.


----------

